

What startups can learn from Motown - barce
http://madhatted.com/2012/10/8/process-tips-from-hitsville

======
jonathanjaeger
Nice analogy to the startup world and definitely has that entrepreneurial
spirit as part of it all. I recommend watching the documentary 'Standing in
the Shadows of Motown' -- the behind-the-scenes of the people who backed all
the famous artists (analogous to the people who make startups work but aren't
the "CEOs").

